# Northern Spain/Northern Portugal



## 98197 (Mar 18, 2006)

Am planning a trip to Northern Spain & Northern Portugal and would welcome any tips and suggestions e.g.:
Route - good places to visit;
Campsites suitable for 23 foot vans (two vans travelling together.)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at some of my photos, might give you some ideas. We have a 7m mh and travelled with friends who had a 24ft mh.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have only really transitted northern Spain but have a look at my notes on Portugal and PM me if you have any further questions.

peedee


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Philemon,
Thought it was my own post as we have an Allegro 83 and travelling as 2 vans and going Northern Spain and Portugal but in the peak season . July August so interested in responses too.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The one thing I remember about northern Portugal in July August is the heavy sea mist which roll in off the cold Atlantic and linger until about 1030am when the sun burns it off. The sea is still too cold to swim in, apart from that the beaches are fabulous with plenty of space. Many Spanish holiday here at this time of year and sites can be busy. Sites standards are one of the lowest on the continent but those run by the Orbitur chain are generally of better quality.

You will find the area cheaper than southern Portugal and the people are very hospitable.

Enjoy the trip

peedee


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

There is a good site open all year for stop overs, it is at CAPMANY - about 10 miles from the French border, take the N road through Le Perthus towards Figueres, and look for the signpost for Capmany, turn left off the main road and follow the camping signs, quite a nice restaurant there too.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Philemon said:


> Am planning a trip to Northern Spain & Northern Portugal and would welcome any tips and suggestions e.g.:
> Route - good places to visit;
> Campsites suitable for 23 foot vans (two vans travelling together.)


see http://www.pippins.me.uk/Galicia/2002 index.htm our diary and photos from 2002 - you'll love the area, and Corunna was a real surprise. That reminds me it's about time to return to the area, but this year is a return to Romania before the EU wrecks it,


----------

